# Ride Insano



## PBLRDom (Dec 31, 2012)

So im looking to pick up some new boots this year and I am really interested in Ride's Insano Focus Boa for 2013. Has anyone demo'd these or riden them?

Im an all mountain rider and never enter the park.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a pair but haven't ridden them yet. I think killz uses them so he can probably let you know. 

If no one else tells you then after i ride them i will let you know.

I find the fit a bit larger then other brands, burton, 32, dc. If i was to be comfortable in a burton boot it would need to be 14 but a 13 in ride feels like a 14 burton to me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, killclimbz uses them. They're stiff as fuck, that's for sure.

I generally like a stiff boot, but the Insanos are a bit too stiff even for my liking.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

I had them one day...way to stiff for me.


----------



## PBLRDom (Dec 31, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, killclimbz uses them. They're stiff as fuck, that's for sure.
> 
> I generally like a stiff boot, but the Insanos are a bit too stiff even for my liking.





Sassicaia said:


> I had them one day...way to stiff for me.


What do you guys typically ride on the mountain? Why do you like more flex in the boot?
I have 32 boa's and i crank those suckers all the way tight. I just hate the pressure points that these claim to eliminate.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

i bought my to split in, i don't have a lot of options with my boot size. Not many retailers stock in the teens, actually not many even make boots in the teens. I am luck that ride and burton boots both fit me.


----------



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

I got the 2012 Insanos an wow stiff as a board forsure.... After 50+ days of riding there still stiff the boa focus is alright on an average 9-9 boarding day gotta tighten em once at lunch. Very good boot untill a week ago my front leg started killin me! idk why.... like a lower calf strain or sumthin?


----------



## PBLRDom (Dec 31, 2012)

really interesting that this boot is THAT stiff. I guess ill look into some thirtytwo Binary boa's instead.

Thanks guys!
:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------

